# Sleep tight Sky



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My beautiful little Sky got his wings this afternoon.

I noticed yesterday quite a large lump under his chin - completely out the blue, I'd never felt it before.

He was still eating and drinking normally.

I came home at lunch though and noticed he had finished his carrot or cucumber - I also noticed I could hear his breathing a little.

I got him to the vets and left him there as they were going to see what it was - I was 80% sure it wouldn't be good news.

Anyways they rang me at work about 2 hours later and said they'd given him heavy painkillers and given the area a poke - sadly it wasn't an abscess but a massive cyst.

I didn't want him to have surgery and they didn't really want him to have it either. I asked them over the phone to put him to sleep whilst he was out of it - I didn't get to say goodbye to him but I didn't want him to wait for me to finish work.

I had him for over three years and he truly was a special pig - won't be the same without him.

:crying:





































I've had guinea pigs for 15 years and it never gets easier!

Have fun over the bridge with all your many other friends


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this.

Run free Sky xx


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, No matter what size our pets are, when they have to leave us it hurts like crazy. RIP little Sky.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry, he was beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How sad  So sorry for your loss x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a gorgeous little fella.

Scamper free Sky xxx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Rest in peace Sky x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you - it was very quiet this morning not hearing him talk with the rest of the pigs for their food.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs


----------



## Macshadow (Sep 2, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss but also admire your courage and lack of hesitation. You made a very difficult decision and you spared Sky lots of pain. You're a wonderful human being.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks - I never got to say goodbye as I was at work when they rang me. I'd rather they'd let him go whilst he was dosed up on painkillers than to leave him waiting for me.

I will be donating his cage to Wood Green Animal Shelter as hoping they'll be able to make better use of it as I won't be planning to fill it.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.x


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

so sorry fro your loos.

Rip Sky


----------

